
Spain creates a universal minimum income targeted at 2.3M people - MH15
https://www.fastcompany.com/90511093/spain-creates-a-universal-minimum-income-targeted-at-2-3-million-people
======
Someone
‘Universal’, for about 5% of the population.

That means that they have to decide who’s in that 5% and who isn’t, check for
misuse, etc. That removes a main advantage of a truly universal basic income,
that it is a lot simpler to manage than supplemental income.

Worse, for the 5% that qualifies, this doesn’t even give each of them $500 a
month, it supplements their income to $500 (“The plan aims to reach 2.3
million people and is expected to cost the government about €3 billion a
year.” implies the average receiver will get about $1300 a year, or $110 a
month, even if the project has zero overhead. Even multiplying by average
household size, I don’t think that gets to $500, as
[https://www.arcgis.com/home/item.html?id=823c79d39e3d4918968...](https://www.arcgis.com/home/item.html?id=823c79d39e3d4918968155199709c992)
says that’s about 2½.

So, basically, this is a no strings attached (at best) social security system
for those with the lowest incomes.

There’s nothing wrong with that, but don’t call it UBI.

------
zoobab
450EUR/month, designed so you cannot survive with that amount.

